# mt for self defense



## cfr (Sep 10, 2002)

I need to get it on the record that I REALLY DONT want to start a controversy over which style is better here. I beleive that most martial arts have something to offer. I was wondering what some of you think for MT for self defense only? I have no interest in becoming the next MT champ or NHB competitions.  I know that MT is a devastating art but my concerns is that its got rules. Rules that I dont necessarily want to use for self defense. Im really interested in what some of you think who have trained in MT and also a more traditional style(kenpo,hapkido,ju jitsu, etc) and why you favor one over the other. My experience is very limited and Ive already bounced around too much. I really am looking to make an informed decision and appreciate any comments. 
Thanks


----------



## MartialArtist (Sep 10, 2002)

Muay thai is as good as any other art be it wing chun, TKD, karateka, etc.

So you're worried about rules?  Military muay thai for ya.  Not for the military, but the name of it is just because of its nature.  It has many clinch techniques not found int he sport version.  A lot of chokes, more knees, etc.

Traditional styles vs. muay thai.  Doesn't matter, just on which suits you better.  But that doesn't mean you shouldn't go off and studying other styles.  They may be less effective *TO YOU* but not a less effective system.  That is, once you get a good foundation in one art first, at least 5 years IMO.

When studying military muay thai, expect to be hurt.  Bruises, being sore, the works.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Sep 10, 2002)

IMO, i find it hard to find milit. MT schools. i go to a gym that limits to only kicks and punches. because knees and elbows can really injure someone. there was a guy who ended up in a coma i believe from taking and elbow to the head.

MT is a very effective system. Its even better if u understand it. since its a combat art, its usually a quick kill* instead of rounds in the sport version. you can take someone out in VERY quickly with a knee. 

just like any other art, if u master and understand it, youll benefit more than u expect


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 11, 2002)

That seems a little odd.... Muay Thai IS KNEES AND ELBOWS....without that in your training your not really learning MT... but I dont mean to offend.  MT is great for self defence for one reason in my opinion.  You train 2 of the 3 primary self defence weapons.  Knees and elbows.  The third to me is headbutt.  All the work you do with your knees and elbows is great self defence training.  I have trained in many arts and for easy to learn yet really effective self defence MT has alot to offer with the knee and elbow training.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Sep 12, 2002)

Being primarily a kenpo stylist, I would recommend kenpo to anybody. But if you want to learn a style strictly for self defense, I would suggest  muay thai for its simplicity


----------



## Zujitsuka (Sep 12, 2002)

cfr, you just can't go wrong with Muay Thai.  It is a rough and tumble martial art that is great for self-defense.  As it was said earlier, it is a simple art, but it is far from easy.  Don't confuse being simple with being easy because they are not the same.

Much success to you my friend.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Sep 14, 2002)

woops, im sorry about the post above. i meant to say that sparring was limited to kicks and punches. we practice knees and elbows on bags


----------



## sammy3170 (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cfr _
> 
> *I need to get it on the record that I REALLY DONT want to start a controversy over which style is better here. I beleive that most martial arts have something to offer. I was wondering what some of you think for MT for self defense only? I have no interest in becoming the next MT champ or NHB competitions.  I know that MT is a devastating art but my concerns is that its got rules. Rules that I dont necessarily want to use for self defense. Im really interested in what some of you think who have trained in MT and also a more traditional style(kenpo,hapkido,ju jitsu, etc) and why you favor one over the other. My experience is very limited and Ive already bounced around too much. I really am looking to make an informed decision and appreciate any comments.
> Thanks *




Yes if you learn Muay Thai well you will be able to defend yourself to a certain degree but there are many other facets which come into play.  If you only punch bags and spar then it really is going to limit your ability on the street as you will have many bad habits ingrained in you from the constant sparring and bags alone will develop nothing more than proper punching and kicking technique.  

Remember this,  Muay Thai was developed as a competition based art form from Krabi Krabong a lot like Judo from Ju Jitsu so though it will get you punching and kicking very hard (which is a good thing) it won't cover a very wide range of possibilities as far as self defence goes (which isn't such a good thing).

Just some thoughts
Cheers
Sammy


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Sep 15, 2002)

so its Krabbi Krabbong thats the war art?not Muay Thai? i always thought it was muay thai that was the hand 2 hand war art adn krabbi as the weapon art


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 15, 2002)

Ya me too...

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## sammy3170 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> 
> *so its Krabbi Krabbong thats the war art?not Muay Thai? i always thought it was muay thai that was the hand 2 hand war art adn krabbi as the weapon art *



I don't know a lot with regards to exactly what Krabbi Krabbong covers but if it is anything like the Filipino arts the weapon side of the art trancends directly to the hand to hand.    

Cheers 
Sammy


----------



## ace (Oct 9, 2002)

All Dojo's have Ruels,There for
All the art's have Rules.

Some more than others.

When thinking of self defence
I say it's not the Art.
But the Artist.

:armed: :armed: 
  Wicked Sweet


----------



## Thai_Kick (Nov 5, 2002)

Muay Thai was taught as a form of combat on the battlefield, which dates back to 1767 with the legendary Nai Khanom Dtom. While a captive of the Burmese during the war, he was ordered to fight ten consecutive matches against the best Burmese boxers. Dtom defeated them all, and was commended by the Burmese king for his bravery and skill. This is recorded in school textbooks and is known to every Thai child today. 

The modern day form of Muay Thai came to be in 1930 when leather gloves, rounds, and weight classes became standard. Now it's the national sport of Thailand!


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Nov 6, 2002)

Thai-Kick

didnt muay thai come from krabbi krabong? u said every thai child knows that story. thats true....i know tht story like myself but until now im confused....he knew muay thai not krabbi krabong right? ah f*** im confused. muay thai is the hand 2 hand art right? and krabbi is the weapon 2 weapon art right?


----------

